# A question about guidelines



## Single Malt

Just curious. I looked at the list of emoticons, so I'd have to assume that they are approved for use by this site.

So lets say, for sake of argument, I disagree with someone, or their point of view really disgusts me. I realize it is inappropriate to cuss at them, engage in name calling, etc. etc. and infractions/banning could be the result.

But what if I used the following approved emoticon when replying to someone: :tool:

Would I be in twubble? 

And no, I have nobody in mind for that emoticon.


----------



## Almostrecovered

can I shoot the bunny?


:gun::bunny:


----------



## Chris H.

Single Malt said:


> But what if I used the following approved emoticon when replying to someone: :tool:


Thanks for pointing this out. It would not be appropriate unless used in an obvious joking manner. We should probably delete it.

I think when we added these things we probably got a bunch of them and never thought about censoring any.


----------



## Almostrecovered

:gun::tool:


----------



## Single Malt

Almostrecovered said:


> :gun::tool:


:lol:


----------



## Single Malt

Chris H. said:


> Thanks for pointing this out. It would not be appropriate unless used in an obvious joking manner. We should probably delete it.
> 
> I think when we added these things we probably got a bunch of them and never thought about censoring any.


LOL, was just curious. I figured if someone wanted to hurl an insult, which is against TOS, but used an approved emoticon, it wouldn't really be against TOS.

Don't worry. Wasn't going to use it, just thought it was something to ponder.


----------

